

Fungus used to quash cancer-causing toxin - kungfudoi
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/fungus-used-to-quash-cancer-causing-toxin/

======
kazinator
Related: other "domesticated" aspergilla:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergillus_oryzae](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergillus_oryzae)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergillus_sojae](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspergillus_sojae)

